# Sept Throwdown Coming soon.



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the throwdown is coming soon. This one is taking a bit longer to get together because Huddler has worked with one of the site sponsors to provide a HUGE prize valued at around $1000. So we are trying to get everything together to have a AWESOME throwdown.


Thanks for you patience. 

Brian


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 11, 2012)

$1000 Prize! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...I'm in...JJ


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 11, 2012)

SA-WEET! 







I can't wait!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 11, 2012)

Bring it on....I'm ready!!!!








~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 11, 2012)

Let's get ready to rumble!!!!!! :sausage:


----------



## boykjo (Aug 11, 2012)

Hate to be a throwdown pooper but I feel that MOST of the people with the best cameras have been voted winners...... I have seen some really good dishes made with pictures taken with average quality cameras that didnt get hardly any votes....... Is there any way we can limit the picture quality, maybe a store bought instant digital camera has to be used...... any Ideas... if the prizes are geting into the $1000 range it would nice for it to be fair across the board for everyone.....

Just my thoughts


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 11, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Hate to be a throwdown pooper but I feel that MOST of the people with the best cameras have been voted winners...... I have seen some really good dishes made with pictures taken with average quality cameras that didnt get hardly any votes....... Is there any way we can limit the picture quality, maybe a store bought instant digital camera has to be used...... any Ideas... if the prizes are geting into the $1000 range it would nice for it to be fair across the board for everyone.....
> 
> Just my thoughts


You're not a throwdown pooper, but I'm not sure if this is the right way to go. I agree the food should be the reason people vote...but if lighting/picture quality/plating plays a part in the voting, then a camera is still only part of the issue. Unless everyone is required to plate everything in the same container (like a white styrofoam one) with a white back round, then the voters will still vote on other appearances also. I personally vote for the food itself...what sounds good to me. 

I think that if people vote according to appearances, instead of holding some people back, why not just have contestants step up their game and enter the best photo they can of the best food they make.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm already cooking and I don't even know the category yet!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 11, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Hate to be a throwdown pooper but I feel that MOST of the people with the best cameras have been voted winners...... I have seen some really good dishes made with pictures taken with average quality cameras that didnt get hardly any votes....... Is there any way we can limit the picture quality, maybe a store bought instant digital camera has to be used...... any Ideas... if the prizes are geting into the $1000 range it would nice for it to be fair across the board for everyone.....
> 
> Just my thoughts



I was lucky to be a winner in the throwdown before last (didn't make it into the last one) and the camera I have is certainly nothing special, just a cheap point & shoot.
I'm not sayin' my photography was super, but it was enough to win.







Anyone can take half-way decent pictures with a cheap point & shoot camera if they follow some important pointers, most importantly, using natural light.

 More secrets here....
*Compact Camera Food Photography*

http://mattikaarts.com/blog/technique/compact-camera-food-photography/

Okay, now I've gone and given out way too many secrets...LOL

~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## hooligan8403 (Aug 11, 2012)

Curious as to what the catergory will be. I might enter but it will be my first time.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooligan8403 said:


> Curious as to what the category will be. I might enter but it will be my first time.


I'd like to submit a category,   *" no more foo** foo food*" lets get back to basics, ribs, pork, brisket, chicken, no foo names allowed which involve ingredients we've never heard of or descriptions we have to look up to figure out what they are!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 11, 2012)

miamirick said:


> I'd like to submit a category,  *" no more foo* *foo food*" lets get back to basics, ribs, pork, brisket, chicken, no foo names allowed which involve ingredients we've never heard of or descriptions we have to look up to figure out what they are!!!      :th_Slab_of_meat:




That's where the voting comes in, if it's not something that appeals to you, don't vote for it.... and as a contestant, you're certainly free to enter just "the basics" if you so choose. :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 11, 2012)

With the talk of such a nice upgrade in the prize, there should be an upgrade at all levels. The Throwdown should be an uber one. It should challenge cooking techniques, times and products. It should challenge us to really push our limits in cooking, styling and presentation in words and visual.

So if you choose to take on this Throwdown then you should be prepared to put your best product forward. You should really challenge yourself with every aspect. If you feel you are challenged more in one of the areas than another. Then think out of the box and utilize your resources you have access too. If you do not have access to one now, I bet you will if you go with a container of BBQ! You will make new friends very quickly!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 11, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> With the talk of such a nice upgrade in the prize, there should be an upgrade at all levels. The Throwdown should be an uber one. It should challenge cooking techniques, times and products. It should challenge us to really push our limits in cooking, styling and presentation in words and visual.
> So if you choose to take on this Throwdown then you should be prepared to put your best product forward. You should really challenge yourself with every aspect. If you feel you are challenged more in one of the areas than another. Then think out of the box and utilize your resources you have access too. If you do not have access to one now, I bet you will if you go with a container of BBQ! You will make new friends very quickly!


X100 I totally agree!!! a $1000 prize should require a lot more thinking and work, not just making a sandwich!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2012)

The throwdown should require at least 2 pictures..... one or more of the products being smoked, with the secret word..... and one of the finished product, with the secret word......

Not saying anyone would deviate from the rules......   but smoked and assembled during the month would be OK with me for a prize that big....   Gonna have to think long and hard on this one.....  feeling another headache coming on.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... Dave


----------



## hooligan8403 (Aug 11, 2012)

miamirick said:


> I'd like to submit a category,   *" no more foo** foo food*" lets get back to basics, ribs, pork, brisket, chicken, no foo names allowed which involve ingredients we've never heard of or descriptions we have to look up to figure out what they are!!!


Im good with that. I think a full meal wouldn't be a bad idea for this sized prize. Maybe one meat and one or two sides. Meat are deemed by the throwdown gods and then sides are up to us.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 11, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> The throwdown should require at least 2 pictures..... one or more of the products being smoked, with the secret word..... and one of the finished product, with the secret word......


 I agree here...Just to keep everybody honest. Additionally I think it would by proper for the Winner's to post a Thread with some process pics and a Recipe...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 11, 2012)

Why not require participants to stand on their head when they take a pic? :biggrin:

I agree that the challenge should be greater with a $1,000 prize, but I can't see where just requiring an extra pic is going to accomplish that.

On another forum, to make things challenging, contestants were limited to a list of common staples, and could only spend $5 for non-staple ingredients, with pics of the receipts to prove it.
I think that something like that would make it much more of a challenge, but not necessarily favor the 'pros' in a way that some other requirements would.


Just my 2 cents.

~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## moikel (Aug 12, 2012)

I think there needs to be something tinkered with on the photo side. I am a crap photographer but a fair cook. Yes my plating can be a bit"come & get it" but thats part of the cookery & down to me to fix.It should be about the food not the prettiest picture,hard to define I know but thats just my 2 cents .Ingredients don't bother me, 2 stage photo fine.If the prize is that big only fair that entrants have to step it up. I just don't want it to become about fancy smancy froufrou squiggles of sauce on plates too clever for its own good food. No chance from my end but maybe thats just me heading into grumpy old man territory.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2012)

I like the mix of Pro Chef's and Weekend Warriors...I can bang some food and have seen many others that put my stuff to Shame. Hard part is actually not going TOO crazy. Too Foo Foo and you can get whooped by something Homey and Comfortable! Back in Dec I did a Classic,  Fancy Foo Foo Chicken Galantine and Alelovers Bacon Wrapped Chicken Roll Pastry Got twice as many Votes from members. Had I not been in it, I would have voted for them, they look Awesome...Do your Best and the Food does the talking...Anyone can win...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 12, 2012)

The best way that a restaurant purveyor can communicate on a menu or advertisement for their food product in through words and photography. Think about it, when was the last time you got a Big Mac that looked like the one on the menu board..... yea me neither.

When we go out to eat we taste the food with our eyes before anything else.

For these Throwdowns the only way we can communicate our hard work and vision is through pictures and words. That is it, no other way. So for us to limit that then we are limiting the growth and creativity of all who look at them. Many people were inspired by what was produced in the last one, I know I was. So now I want to challenge myself to make a more technically challenging dish. I am totally for updating the rules and expectations for these. Have it where there are different types of voting, maybe where we actually rate each dish on 3 things (appearance, skill set and description) and add the 3 scores together. Then for the judges they do the same thing, but they have a detailed documentation of the processes involved to make the dish. Have a winner for the People and a winner for the Judges, then a Grand Champion for the entire thing by combining the scores of both areas. It's not perfect, but it's an idea.

Like Chef Jimmy said "Do your Best and the Food does the talking!"

Many have stated concern for the photography side. I have attached a couple links after a very quick search.

I found this after a very quick search for Food Styling
[h3]10 Food Styling Tips to Better Food Photos[/h3]

Undercook your food. As food cooks it looses moisture and shrinks as it cools. Cook food only long enough so that it no longer looks raw. You can always color too-light areas or apply heat with a kitchen torch or heat gun.

If you can afford it, buy two of what you’re shooting, i.e., chickens, pies.

Make sure your prep is meticulous. Go through product and get rid anything wilted, old or unsightly. Cut, chop and slice precisely.

When designing a plate, consider color (contrasting or complimentary), texture, and balance.

Create elevation and movement. Prop pieces up from the back to create definition. Make a hidden base under food to hold it in place using shortening, damp paper towels, cosmetic wedges, or even mashed potatoes.

Plan for the use of garnishes. Have appropriate herbs, lemon or limes, or extra ingredients to use if needed.

Know that cool food photographs better than hot food. You can make cool or room
temperature food can be made to look hot by adding moisture and shine with spraying with PAM, or with brushing oil. For highlights spray your food with PAM or water or brush with a little Karo syrup.

Use any available light. If needed, use a shiny sheet pan, a white cutting board, or a hand mirror as a reflector for added light.

Study food photographs you like. What do they have in common?

Less is more. Appreciate how the camera’s eye is different than your eye. You don’t need to have a sliced mushrooms in every square inch of your food to know that it contains sliced mushrooms; one or two will get your point across without making the image messy.
http://www.learnfoodphotography.com/10-food-styling-tips-to-making-any-food-photo-look-appealing/

This is after a quick search for Digital Food Photography

http://www.foodportfolio.com/blog/food_photography/food_photography_tips.html


----------



## moikel (Aug 12, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> The best way that a restaurant purveyor can communicate on a menu or advertisement for their food product in through words and photography. Think about it, when was the last time you got a Big Mac that looked like the one on the menu board..... yea me neither.
> 
> When we go out to eat we taste the food with our eyes before anything else.
> 
> ...


OK I get that this is from a photo site not your own set out.I also get that you are trying to help a weekend warrior like me turn out a better photo. BUT I figure if you followed all these steps you then wouldnt eat the food on the plate!It would be cold,sprayed with stuff,only just cooked past raw & propped up with wedges of paper ### towel. 

If I  am cooking & plating then photographing I will be eating what I enter.Exactly what I  did in the previous throwdowns .I dont win big deal but I ain't throwing out perfectly good  food. I can't justify it for a whole bunch of reasons. These two can













IMG_0024.JPG



__ moikel
__ Aug 12, 2012






but are to well fed already.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree, your entry should be edible! :icon_eek:


~Martin


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Aug 12, 2012)

As Notorious B.I.G. said, Mo Money, Mo Problems.  Getting a prize that big is bringing out the crazy in people. Just saying.  Any competition that is based solely upon a picture and a description can only go so far. 

That being said, my only suggestion on voting would be to allow votes sort of like for the sports leagues do for MVP.  1st, 2nd 3rd place votes, with 5, 3, and 1 points awarded for each vote respectively.  Then if you enter something in a throwdown, you can still vote for your own, but throw some weight behind some of the other entries.  I don't know how you would do that with a simple voting button on the site, but its an idea.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I agree, your entry should be edible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_  I ain't throwing out perfectly good  food. I can't justify it for a whole bunch of reasons. These two can._

Even if it is the _"_guard dogs_  _that eat it"_,_ it is considered edible .....    Martin, you are too funny.... the dearly beloved dogs need award winning food too.....  My dog guards the cutting board during any kind of prep work.... especially carrots..... My dog thinks I am the greatest chef in the world.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2012)

The winner of the big prize is the one that the judges choose. We judge on 3 different things then total the score. Its not just the look of it. I have multiple random people judge and they don't know each others score. 

I want this to be fun and not bog people down with a bunch of over the top rules. The second price will be a sizable one as well. 

Keep on the look out this week for the details.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 12, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> The winner of the big prize is the one that the judges choose. We judge on 3 different things then total the score. Its not just the look of it. I have multiple random people judge and they don't know each others score.
> I want this to be fun and not bog people down with a bunch of over the top rules. The second price will be a sizable one as well.
> Keep on the look out this week for the details.



That makes sense, I also like the fact that the judges aren't aware of who's entry they're judging, so there's no favoritism....it's not that way in other throwdowns.


~Martin


----------



## moikel (Aug 12, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> That makes sense, I also like the fact that the judges aren't aware of who's entry they're judging, so there's no favoritism....it's not that way in other throwdowns.
> ~Martin


I am sure the crew that put all the time in here to make things run so well will work it out. I just think in principle it should be a plate you could put in front somebody there & then that they could eat without saying" look out for the paper towel ,sorry its a bit rare do you want me to zap it in the microwave,that moisture? I spritzed it?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No such issues with "guard dog 2" positioned next to her 2 favourite things the stove & garbage can!













IMG_0110.JPG



__ moikel
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 13, 2012)

I apologize for giving the wrong impression about edible food. I am in 1000000% agreeance the food should edible, eaten and enjoyed by those it was intendeded for.

I was only meaning to give tips for people to use. I agree that there are a couple steps that are not needed for this, but there a several things mentioned that could help with some of the issues people were concerned about. I know I have to think about it every time I take a picture and it helps me to see something in writting.


----------



## moikel (Aug 13, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> I apologize for giving the wrong impression about edible food. I am in 1000000% agreeance the food should edible, eaten and enjoyed by those it was intendeded for.
> I was only meaning to give tips for people to use. I agree that there are a couple steps that are not needed for this, but there a several things mentioned that could help with some of the issues people were concerned about. I know I have to think about it every time I take a picture and it helps me to see something in writting.


Mate I am fine with what you posted absolutely "all good "
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  as we say down under & my presentation,plating & photos need help big time. My first entry looked like it crash landed on the plate
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I have no problem with the judging in the 3 throw downs I  entered .I will take advice on presentation ,no problem but I eat everything I photograph pretty well straight away.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Sounds interesting to say the least and lots of great "presentation" tips. I haven't entered one yet and don't know if I'll have the time for this one, but I do appreciate all the helpful tips for presentation.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 13, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> The best way that a restaurant purveyor can communicate on a menu or advertisement for their food product in through words and photography. Think about it, when was the last time you got a Big Mac that looked like the one on the menu board..... yea me neither.
> 
> When we go out to eat we taste the food with our eyes before anything else.
> 
> ...


Just my two cents worth but professional food photographers employ numerous techniques to make the food look delicious but it is not edible. Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 13, 2012)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Just my two cents worth but professional food photographers employ numerous techniques to make the food look delicious but it is not edible. Smoke and mirrors.


 You are very correct with that. I have seen several things that made my stomach turn.

I am usually the one who eats what I photograph because i play with the angles and what not so long it gets cold. But I still enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> The winner of the big prize is the one that the judges choose. We judge on 3 different things then total the score. Its not just the look of it. I have multiple random people judge and they don't know each others score.
> I want this to be fun and not bog people down with a bunch of over the top rules. The second price will be a sizable one as well.
> Keep on the look out this week for the details.


 Is this new for This Throwdown??? Back in Dec. the higher $$$ prize went to the Peoples Choice winner. I think The Judges Choice should be the Big Prize winner, since the judging IS on multiple criteria. Also eliminates the masses being swayed by a few...The last couple of Throwdowns I have noticed more people either Hinting or Out Right Commenting on their Choice...I'm not sure this is proper or fair...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 13, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> The winner of the big prize is the one that the judges choose. We judge on 3 different things then total the score. Its not just the look of it. I have multiple random people judge and they don't know each others score.
> I want this to be fun and not bog people down with a bunch of over the top rules. The second price will be a sizable one as well.
> Keep on the look out this week for the details.


Do we get to know what the 3 criteria you judge on is, or is that secret?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 13, 2012)

ArtisanBeard said:


> Do we get to know what the 3 criteria you judge on is, or is that secret?



Here you go....

*"Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish"*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/official-smf-throwdown-rules

~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 13, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Here you go....
> *"Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:
> 
> ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
> ...


Thanks!


----------

